# Adding shine to fondant?



## bernadette

Hi everyone, I am new to cheftalk and very excited to have a forum to discuss things with. I am a cake decorator. I grew up standing between my mom and a cake, (she also was a cake decorator). However, the days of buttercream are leaving and fondant it the new greatest thing. I like working with fondant however here is my issue:
I am looking for a hint: I need the name product that is out there to use as an overspray for fondant. I prefer the matte appearance, however, several clients like the glossey appearance. I have researched the issue and I have done an overspary of everclear and other vodka items. I have also tried other items that I have picked up here and there after receiving the ideas from books or computer research. I have yet to find a product that I truly like. I have used the luster dust and pearl finish and on and on. Which the sparkle is pretty, but the fondant returns to the matte finish when dry. Does anyone have a suggestion? :crazy:
Please email me with your suggestions at [email protected] or a response to this would be wonderful. Thanks for your time.


----------



## bluezebra

Hi Bernadette have you tried speaking with you suppliers? They may have a "varnish" or "shellac" that is purposed for this.

Also, just stick and wait long enough and buttercream will be on it's way back lol.


----------



## oldschool1982

I remember using an apricot based gel glaze sprayed on for the sheen but that was mostly for fruit tarts and the like. I've never seen anything for an iced cake but like I said in another post it's been along time since I did any serious baking. Trends do change.


----------



## m brown

STEAM

a very light steam will help add sheen to your fondant.

I use a seamstress steamer, very low, very fast pass over the product.


Otherwise look into Albert Uster food shillack


----------



## rat

I found having the chefs put a steaming bucket of stock right underneath the cake while it is in the walk in to be extremely helpfull. LOL.


----------



## bernadette

Thanks for all of your ideas. I will try steam to see if I can obtain a look that I like. I probably should stop being so fussy about the idea, since my clients are all happy, however the perfectionist in me can not let go. Thanks again to all of you.


----------



## kbrewer

I fill my airbrush with water and give it a very light mist, it leaves a nice shine on the cake.


----------



## cakes by j

I find that steaming a fondant-covered cake not only gives it a beautiful shine,b ut also get's rid off all the powdered sugar left on the fondant.

By being able to clean off the powdered sugar by steaming it, I don't have to worry so much about keeping the cake clean until it's finished. It always comes out looking beautiful. I bought something called an ItalSteam at a mall, a small hand-held steamer that I bought for steaming clothes, but it has turned out to be one of the best investments i've made for cakes. Look up their website online.

I hope this helps....Try it out!


-Jordan

myspace . com/cakesbyj


----------



## natividad

i agree with the steam, especially if your fondant is black, but i tend to stick with a combination of Luster Dust and vodka or Everclear. It comes in different colors, golden, clear and silverish. you can even add vanilla to it for extra flavor, not that anyone actually eats the fondant LOL!!!!!. just mix and brush it on the cake.


----------



## chefpeon

When I have needed shiny fondant, I have always watered down clear piping gel with a clear alcohol such as Vodka, or Everclear....I've even used clear Cherry Brandy. I brush it on the cake with a wide paintbrush. The cakes shine like patent leather when you're done. And stay that way.


----------



## smiley

Well, if you are using the soft fondant and heating it up and dunking the only way to keep the shine is to not overheat it.......which is hard because it gets thinner when it is warmer.... but alas it can not go past warm to the lip... almost like chocolate.... and stir stir stir..... after every dip in the soft fondant you must stir again because it is that close to being cool again,,, and frequent light heatings... to do it well is a pain.... but when the chef says, "where are my sunglasses?", you know, that he knows, that you know:lips:


----------



## chefpeon

Smiley, we're talking about rolled fondant, not poured fondant.........


----------



## chefelle

Great tip, Annie. Thanks!


----------



## jonesg

that rolled "fondant" is fondant in name only, real fondant is a different thing altogether, 

its kneaded, loosened with some hot water , warmed and poured. 
It will be very shiny if not overheated, apprentices are taught to work it in the saucepan with their bare hand, this prevents it from overheating.
To be used over a cake the cake must be covered with a thin layer of marzipan first, applied the same way as rolled fake fondant.

Fondant is sold in 50lb blocks at any supply house.
You can make your own simply by boiling sugar and a bit of corn syrup to soft ball and work it in a mixer with a paddle til it turns white.
Or buy Dri-fond and add hot water to suit.


----------



## chefrobin

I have used a rolled fondant that was softer and designed for use in the tropics so it didn't dry so hard. It is a little more difficult to work with but if you pop it into the walk-in cooler for a little bit it creates a nice shine, but don't touch it because it will leave fingerprints! Check with your supplier for the specialty fondants.


----------



## whippledip

When I used fondant to cover a cake in school, the chef had me rub Sweetex on it to give it a shine and get rid of the dullness that the starch (used to roll it out) creates. Not sure if you can use other shortenings. I don't really even like the idea of using shortening, but that was the only way he mentioned doing it.


----------



## hrthep2009

Hi, you can find this info by using search box in the top of website.

Best regards


----------



## melrosemiss

I have been watching the Food Network a great deal, one show being Cake Boss. The shop owner uses a steamer to put a shine to fondant. Theirs comes in large tubs. They knead it, then roll it. Before it gets placed over the cake in one piece/layer, the cake is "dirty iced" (a/k/a/ "crumb coated) with a thin layer of buttercream to seal in any crumbs and then the fondant is placed over, smoothed, cut at the bottom edge, and steamed right before adding decorations.


----------

